# Roamio cuts off 5.1 sound to soundbars and receivers on pause



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

This problem seems to have started with the OnePass update. It doesn't happen to everyone - it depends on the exact setup. Most trick plays can cause it (rewind, etc.) but pause seems to be the biggest offender. 

I've bugged TiVo about this repeatedly, and they claim they are working on a solution. Their suggested workaround in the meantime is to switch to PCM 2-channel sound, which is not really acceptable. Rebooting the TV or simply switching inputs away from the TiVo and then back reliably fixes the issue. 

Needless to say, cycling through my inputs 50 times a night is pretty infuriating, and I'm pretty pissed that TiVo messed up some basic functionality by adding the ability to "save" streaming video place-holders in my Now Playing list, which I find totally useless. In fact it's worse than useless to me, since I now have to tell my TiVo NOT to do that every time I make a season pass. 

Since cycling inputs fixes the problem, my theory is that the TiVo is messing up the HDMI connection somehow on pause. I ordered a cheap HDMI powered splitter on eBay, so I'm hoping that putting that between my tivo and the TV will fix this. I'll report back. If anyone else has solved this, please tell me!

My particular configuration is Tivo (HDMI) -> TV -> Vizio Soundbar (optical)


Please don't reply "It doesn't happen to me!". It's been established that it doesn't happen to everyone, but I've had plenty of other people confirm this is an issue.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

bruab said:


> This problem seems to have started with the OnePass update. It doesn't happen to everyone - it depends on the exact setup. Most trick plays can cause it (rewind, etc.) but pause seems to be the biggest offender.
> 
> I've bugged TiVo about this repeatedly, and they claim they are working on a solution. Their suggested workaround in the meantime is to switch to PCM 2-channel sound, which is not really acceptable. Rebooting the TV or simply switching inputs away from the TiVo and then back reliably fixes the issue.
> 
> ...


I have this same exact setup and confirm that this is the case.

The Vizio soundbar automatically lowers the volume output when it stops receiving a signal, but then slowly (over a few seconds) raises the volume back up to the set level when a signal is re-received. I believe this is a feature of the Vizio sound bar so that a new audio signal doesn't blast one's ears out if the volume is up high or a new signal with a higher audio output is received.

This only happens with the TiVo DVR audio where the audio signal ceases when on pause. Perhaps TiVo designed it this way. This doesn't happen with Netflix. When paused on Netflix, the audio signal apparently isn't stopped completely, so the soundbar doesn't automatically drop its volume output. Thus, when using Netflix, there is no lag.

My workaround: instead of un-pausing to resume a show, I hit the instant replay button, which gives a running start for the audio.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm not sure we're describing the same thing. All audio is cut off and no amount of pressing the volume buttons will bring it back. Only resetting the HDMI connection seems to fix it. I have seen this issue with Netflix and Plex on the TiVo also, but not using my TV's built-in Netflix and Plex clients.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

My misunderstanding. Hope you can find a workaround.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I'm curious which Vizios you have, if you don't have the problem. I have the M652i-B2 TV (mid-range 65") and the S4251w-B4 soundbar. 

I'd be happy to find there was some setting I could tweak to fix this. I'd be a bit embarrassed, but it would be worth it. 

My soundbar just now lost sound simply changing channels.  I'd consider that maybe it's defective, but other people have reported this problem also, and I ONLY see the problem with my TiVo.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

TV: Sony Bravia 40EX401
Sound bar: Vizio S3821w-C0


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Unfortunately adding an HDMI splitter between the TiVo and the TV/Soundbar to make sure the HDMI connection is maintained doesn't help. 

One more interesting data point: once the sound is cut off, putting the TiVo into standby mode then hitting the TiVo button to wake it up will generate the TiVo "bong" sound through the sound bar, but there is still no TV sound. To me this pretty definitively proves this is 100% a TiVo issue.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

More info (back from when this problem started): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10407480


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

It's a general sound issue and not just soundbar/receiver. I also began experiencing this issue earlier this year and thought it was my receiver issue (Sony). But I moved in the last few weeks and and haven't yet had the chance to set up my sound system and am just using the TV speakers but I still get this issue once in a while. I even have it set to PCM as a TiVo tech recommended and the issue still occurs.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why not go to the soundbar first before the TV? This is how I've always had my soundbars setup. The same as my receivers.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Why not go to the soundbar first before the TV? This is how I've always had my soundbars setup. The same as my receivers.


Because then I wouldn't get 5.1 sound from anything except my TiVo (Xbox, Mac Mini running iTunes, etc.).

I haven't actually tried it though, so I'm not even sure it would even fix the problem. I supposed if it did I could get an optical switch box.....

(My soundbar does not have HDMI in, only optical & coax)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=2946


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

Happens to me with a Sonos Playbar. I turned off Dolby Digital on my TiVo because I got tired of dealing with the issue. Not the best solution and I wish TiVo would fix this.

My set up: TiVo (HDMI) -> Vizio TV -> Sonos Playbar (optical)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Not following why you don't do HDMI to the TV and optical to the soundbar directly from the Tivo. The problem is HDMI-related but only on some sets, using optical to get DD 5.1 on your bar avoids that.


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Not following why you don't do HDMI to the TV and optical to the soundbar directly from the Tivo. The problem is HDMI-related but only on some sets, using optical to get DD 5.1 on your bar avoids that.


Because I have a Bluray player and an AppleTV that connect to the TV via HDMI. My Playbar only has 1 optical in and having all 3 devices connected to the TV allows me send 1 optical cable to the Playbar from the TV.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You can get a number of AVRs that have multiple optical inputs and avoid the problem completely, or live without DD 5.1 (I wouldn't). Or just use that cheap monoprice optical switch that I linked.

Yeah it sucks but it's easily worked around with optical.


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> You can get a number of AVRs that have multiple optical inputs and avoid the problem completely, or live without DD 5.1 (I wouldn't). Or just use that cheap monoprice optical switch that I linked.
> 
> Yeah it sucks but it's easily worked around with optical.


Purchase additional equipment to correct a flaw in my TiVo? No thanks, I'll leave DD off until TiVo provides a fix. I purchased a simple sound bar because I no longer wanted a pile of wires and equipment near my TV (AVR, speakers, etc.)

The Bluray player and AppleTV don't have an issue losing audio after a pause.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mpaquette said:


> Purchase additional equipment to correct a flaw in my TiVo? No thanks, I'll leave DD off until TiVo provides a fix. I purchased a simple sound bar because I no longer wanted a pile of wires and equipment near my TV (AVR, speakers, etc.)
> 
> The Bluray player and AppleTV don't have an issue losing audio after a pause.


Neither do my TiVos connected to sound bars and receivers.


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a Sharp TV, with a Bose Cinemate connected to the TV audio output.

When hitting pause then play, sometimes there is no sound for several seconds. We end up having to instant replay a couple times and hope the sound kicks in before our original pause point.

I was hoping this update would address this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Durfman said:


> When hitting pause then play, sometimes there is no sound for several seconds.


This is exactly what I'm seeing. I have a Vizio TV and am routing everything through a receiver using HDMI.


----------



## Themcbrooms (Aug 8, 2015)

I am having the EXACT same issue while using the Boston Acoustics Digital Cinema 2.1. It is definitely a TiVo issue.

Tivo better fix this crap if they want to avoid a mass exodus to the new Apple TV with an App Store in September... I'm talking about competition in the way of Apple's own rumored tv service, and things like a native Tablo app etc. Not to mention the new and free DVR functionality for the Xbox One.

Step up your game Tivo, or others will eat up your marketshare overnight!


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, it's definitely a TiVo issue. It's not just live TV or recordings - it does it when pausing the Netflix or Amazon apps. My blu-ray player and Apple TV have no issues with sound dropping.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I send all my audio through my receiver first - which has a few years on it. All my HDMI video signals go directly to my TV. I have but one optical input on my receiver, I use an Optical switch so that I swap between different optical sources, that way I can get full audio 5.1 from my PS3, as well as my Tivo box.

The optical switch wasn't too pricey at all, and you can get optical cords on the cheap as well.

Perhaps that may be a possible cheap solution.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I can't believe this isn't fixed yet. 

I've stopped recommending TiVo to my friends and relatives.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

For an issue unique to the few that care about this and refuse to work around it.

Good call.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

While this may be a Tivo issue, it doesn't affect all brands/model receiver. I have a Roamio Plus hooked to a Denon X2000 and a Roamio Standard hooked to a Yamaha VX675 and neither have any issue with pausing and sound disappearing.

Now, on the flipside, prior, I had quite a bit of random sound hiccups with my Directv HR24 going to my Denon X2000. But that same HR24 worked great on my Yamaha VX675 and the Denon X2000 worked great with my Directv HR34.

This is why it's hard for Tivo to fix. A lot of these type issue are just hard to pinpoint since it doesn't happen with every combination of equipment.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Is there a reasonable workaround? The only ones I have heard are:

* Turning off 5.1 sound from the TiVo.
* Directly connecting the TiVo to my sound system (so no 5.1 sound from anything BUT TiVo).
* Installing a manual optical switch that will require getting up and switching it every time I change inputs to my TV. 

I don't consider any of those reasonable.

I guess I could buy a different sound system, but there's no guarantee TiVo won't break that one in their next update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bruab said:


> Is there a reasonable workaround? The only ones I have heard are:
> 
> * Turning off 5.1 sound from the TiVo.
> * Directly connecting the TiVo to my sound system (so no 5.1 sound from anything BUT TiVo).
> ...


Get an optical switch with a remote. I assume they still make them. I had them back in the late 90's so I would think they are still around today.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Just for yucks, I opened another case with TiVo about the issue. Here is their half-assed response:



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with <<restate issue>>.
> 
> Go ahead and go to TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Audio > Dolby audio > make sure it is on PCM. Do also make sure to remove any receivers if having issues with audio and instead have HDMI to the TV.


I was tempted to reply: "Thank you so much for that solution to <<restate issue>>."


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Get an optical switch with a remote. I assume they still make them. I had them back in the late 90's so I would think they are still around today.


Thanks for the nudge. For some reason I couldn't find one on monoprice, but I found a pretty cheap one on Amazon and will try it out this weekend.

Having to fiddle with another remote every time I switch inputs will be infinitely better than what we put up with now. We watched several 30 minute SD shows last night and lost sound at at the beginning of every single one.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

bruab said:


> Thanks for the nudge. For some reason I couldn't find one on monoprice, but I found a pretty cheap one on Amazon and will try it out this weekend.
> 
> Having to fiddle with another remote every time I switch inputs will be infinitely better than what we put up with now. We watched several 30 minute SD shows last night and lost sound at at the beginning of every single one.


I have one of these switches... works wonderfully. I don't really use the remote though, since when I'm switching it's to go to my PS3/WiiU and I'm often putting a new game disc in so I just hit the different optical audio channel.


----------



## TIVOROCKS (Sep 28, 2001)

http://www.amazon.com/Control-Audio-Selector-Switcher-Splitter/dp/B003C15798

I am using this with a Sonos surround system (which also has a single digital audio input). Works like a champ, no hiccups.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Not sure if this is the same problem but I use a Vizio / S4251w-B4 Sound Bar w/Tivo Premiere and ever since I updated the firmware on sound bar to 1017 when I Fast forward (30 sec skip or just Fast forward button) after a while sound bar will make High screech sound and then I will Lose the "Dolby Digital" light on the sound bar. I contacted both Vizio and Tivo and Vizio say's that this is my Tivo Premiere causing this not the firmware and yes I know I'm in the Roamio forum but just putting this out there. I yes I have Tivo set to Dolby Digital because it is 5.1. Stupid to set to PCM.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

So after spending $40 on an optical switcher and some optical cables, the problem persists. I have now spent $90 trying to fix this problem.

ETA: Hold the phone - I just checked and the optical cable was disconnected from the TiVo. I paused 8 times in a row with no audio loss. That's a record. Cautiously optimistic......


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bruab said:


> So after spending $40 on an optical switcher and some optical cables, the problem persists. I have now spent $90 trying to fix this problem. Eventually it will be cheaper to replace the Tivo.


You should be able to return it to Amazon. Otherwise a different brand of receiver would solve the problem. I've had no issues with my Sonys or Denons.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Check my edit - it's working! I'm so happy!


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

bruab said:


> So after spending $40 on an optical switcher and some optical cables, the problem persists. I have now spent $90 trying to fix this problem.
> 
> ETA: Hold the phone - I just checked and the optical cable was disconnected from the TiVo. I paused 8 times in a row with no audio loss. That's a record. Cautiously optimistic......


Is the Tivo also *louder* hooked directly to your soundbar through optical? That's the one peeve I have, the fact that hooked up through HDMI the Tivo is way quieter than all my other devices.

I have a an older Vizio VSB200 soundbar (pcm only) that's hooked to my LG tv set through optical. Then all my devices go to the tv through various HDMI inputs, and the audio goes out the tv to the soundbar. I also have to have my Tivo (and other devices) set for PCM.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

MikeBear said:


> Is the Tivo also *louder* hooked directly to your soundbar through optical? That's the one peeve I have, the fact that hooked up through HDMI the Tivo is way quieter than all my other devices.


Nope it's pretty much the same level.

As an added bonus, it seems that this optical hub auto-senses when there is data on an input, and switches to that input. So I don't even have to bother with the remote. Awesome! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## twalterhome3 (Nov 3, 2006)

bruab said:


> This problem seems to have started with the OnePass update. It doesn't happen to everyone - it depends on the exact setup. Most trick plays can cause it (rewind, etc.) but pause seems to be the biggest offender.
> 
> I've bugged TiVo about this repeatedly, and they claim they are working on a solution. Their suggested workaround in the meantime is to switch to PCM 2-channel sound, which is not really acceptable. Rebooting the TV or simply switching inputs away from the TiVo and then back reliably fixes the issue.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. it's infuriating,
Tivo is connected to Denon receiver.
audio will stop sometimes after a pause or replay or just going to the tivo menu. 
Once the sound is gone, the only way to get it back is to change inputs on the Denon receiver to something else and back again.

This is a bug in the Tivo software.
I paid a lot of money for the Tivo box, I shouldn't have to buy extra equipment and mess about with more remotes and cables because they have a bug.

Fix it Tivo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

twalterhome3 said:


> I have the same problem. it's infuriating,
> Tivo is connected to Denon receiver.
> audio will stop sometimes after a pause or replay or just going to the tivo menu.
> Once the sound is gone, the only way to get it back is to change inputs on the Denon receiver to something else and back again.
> ...


I'm not having any of those issues with my Denon receiver or Sony speaker bars.


----------



## remav (Jan 29, 2009)

1st, optical does not have the same specs as HDMI audio. I'ts "less". ...but OK, maybe a Visio soundbar won't really notice the difference, but if you are aiming high with the rest of your system just know your sound is degraded using optical.
Having gone through this issue with my TiVo HD and my Yamaha RX-V2600 and then RX-Z7 ...AND even trying a TiVo Premier with the same results, I crossed TiVo off my list. Absolutely no other device I've ever thrown at my Yamaha equipment has ever had an issue with audio dropouts and there has been LOTS of different devices. In ancient times I had actually had both TiVo support and Yamaha on the line at the same time. No joy. I unhooked it & let it sit for a long time while I enjoyed my Verizon FiOS' flawless performance (yea, I know, not everyone) ...but having moved out of FiOS area I hooked it back up and have limped along with it via OTA. FF to current. I just on a whim completed a TiVo advisory panel feedback questionnaire & was surprised at the rather compelling offer they floated. $49 Refurb Roamio & $249 lifetime service. (Free Shipping) Mmmm.... seems pretty sweet! So right before I buy I decide to check out if Dolby 5.1 issue is fixed & find this thread. While the OP seems to suggest a soundbar compatibility issue I see others with the same old problem. I cannot believe they are still having an issue with Dolby 5.1! (Sorry, venting/rambling & can't even come up with a relevant helpful question to pose, so will just say there are more dolby 5.1 issues than this Visio thread. Be prepared if you're looking to buy)
!!! Free Return withing 30 days... so into the abys. Will let you know.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I'm not having any of those issues with my Denon receiver or Sony speaker bars.


Understood. I said in the OP, this is not an issue with all receivers or sound bars.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

remav said:


> 1st, optical does not have the same specs as HDMI audio. I'ts "less". ...but OK, maybe a Visio soundbar won't really notice the difference, but if you are aiming high with the rest of your system just know your sound is degraded using optical.


Please explain why sound is degraded using optical instead of HDMI.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

bruab said:


> Please explain why sound is degraded using optical instead of HDMI.


Optical is limited to 2.0, PCM. Now, I wouldn't use the term "degraded" as that's fine with me, but many people would.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MikeBear said:


> Optical is limited to 2.0, PCM. Now, I wouldn't use the term "degraded" as that's fine with me, but many people would.


Why would optical be limited to just 2.0 PCM? From a TiVo you can get 5.1 Dolby DIgital over optical. Just like I could with my TiVo 14 years ago on DirecTV. But you can't send DD+ over optical like you get over HDMI with Amazon, Netflix,and Vudu


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> Why would optical be limited to just 2.0 PCM? From a TiVo you can get 5.1 Dolby DIgital over optical. Just like I could with my TiVo 14 years ago on DirecTV. But you can't send DD+ over optical like you get over HDMI with Amazon, Netflix,and Vudu


I was under the impression that Toslink optical was limited to 2.0 PCM?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Completely incorrect, it's the full DD 5.1. I use it all the time. HDMI to the TV, optical to my Onkyo receiver. I only use the AVR for sports and movies.


----------



## remav (Jan 29, 2009)

2 things:
1st, reporting back on my Roamio experience: Absolutely NO Audio dropouts experienced as yet! I am running it through my XBone to the Yamaha RX-Z7, but the Series 3 (and 4) TiVo couldn't do Dolby either this way or directly connected to the Yamaha. Congratulations TiVo! Problem solved in under a decade! (Just)

2nd...
The reason to go with HDMI over TosLink is simple bandwidth. "The biggest difference is that HDMI can pass higher-resolution audio, including the formats found on Blu-ray: Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio. These formats can't get transmitted across optical." <<< Snip from here: http://www.cnet.com/news/hdmi-vs-optical-which-digital-audio-connection-to-use/ 
...but like they say, Optical isn't the end of the world if you have to go that way. I don't think normal Dolby 5.1 is affected (is it?), but just know you are at the ceiling for that technology.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

None of the later high-res audio formats have anything to do with using optical on existing Tivos, which can only do DD 5.1.

I continue to be boggled by people thinking that optical is not good enough on the Tivos we have.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> None of the later high-res audio formats have anything to do with using optical on existing Tivos, which can only do DD 5.1.
> 
> I continue to be boggled by people thinking that optical is not good enough on the Tivos we have.


My TiVos will send out DD+ from Netflix, Amazon, and Vudu. Which is an Advanced Audio Format. Which needs HDMI and can't be sent over optical. I was using optical twenty years ago with my CDs and Mini Discs. And then a few years later with DVDs. I stopped using optical many, many years ago and do not miss it.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

My bad, did not realize that Tivo is passing DD+ through. Thanks for the clarification on a reason why you might want to use HDMI.


----------



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

I found this thread today because I am facing the same issue.

I purchased a Sonos Playbar and have it connected to my Vizio E601i-A3 TV through the Optical port.

I have AppleTV, Roku, DVD player and Roamio Pro connected through HDMI ports on the TV.

When I first connected everything up, I was not getting sound from Tivo.
I contacted Tivo and they said to use the PCM setting.

1 month later I realized I wasn't getting full surround sound from Tivo.
Rarely watch movies on TIVO.
I switched the setting back to Dolby Digital and it was working and sounded great.
That is until I paused the playback for a few minutes. When I began playing again I was getting no sound.

I stopped and began playing from the beginning and sound returned.

This is now occurring more frequently when I press pause.

I am also able to get sound back by changing the input on the TV as mentioned by others.

Has anyone seen anything from Tivo about a possible fix to their system?
Apparently this is not affecting everyone which makes debugging on Tivo's part difficult.

I tried swapping HDMI ports and the issue continued.

The workarounds are not ideal but the Toslink switch may be what I end up using in the meantime.

I really don't want to have another remote to switch audio source.
So my plan is to use the TV for everything including TIVO (set to PCM mode).
Connect the Optical output of the TV to a switch and then the switch to the Sonos Playbar.
Connect the TIVO optical output to another input on the switch.

I would leave the switch in the TV mode except when I want TIVO Surround Sound.
Then I would go into TIVO settings and change Audio to Dolby and set switch to the TIVO input.
When finished, I would change Audio setting back and set switch to TV again.

We bounce between TV apps, AppleTV and TIVO.
We don't watch much on TIVO that requires Surround Sound.
But Plex on Vizio (Which is better than Plex on Tivo) and AppleTV movie rentals would utilize surround sound.


Does anyone know if this will work before I buy a switch?

Regards,
bdog


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

Not sure about this, but could you have a sync problem if the picture and the audio do not take the same path to the tv/soundbar. TV delays the sound to be in sync with the picture after the digital processing. If the audio does not go through the TV, it may be ahead of the picture. My sister's setup suffered from this problem until I stepped in and made some modifications to the set up. Many AV Receivers have adjustable delays built in to accommodate for this.

Also, some TV's will not output surround sound from HDMI input programming. They will output surround sound if the input is from the tv tuner, but not from an HDMI input. YMMV


----------



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I didn't think about audio/video sync issue.
Even if I could adjust for it, it would change when I switch input sources, TV vs TIVO.
That would be annoying.

I guess I will just leave the TIVO set to PCM and not use it for surround sound watching. 

It's too bad TIVO hasn't been able to track down the issue with Dolby Digital.

bdog.


----------



## srtdodge05 (Sep 25, 2015)

Since the latest update I have the same issue. When TV show is paused or ff the sound drops off. My roamio connects to my tv via hdmi. Then from my tv to a vizio soundbar via optical cable. I can stream movies from plex and other online apps and not have a sound issue. Only when watching tv.


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

I have the same problem too. It only does this when listening to 5.1. I use a Denon receiver and the optical cable. It is annoying so have to rewind back to compensate fo the missed audio.


----------



## Ryanide (Jan 13, 2016)

My client has a Roamio Pro connected to a Marantz AVR via HDMI then out to the TV via HDMI. When watching with the AVR on, in surround sound, there are no audio issues. When the AVR is off and the audio/video signal is passively routed to the TV through the AVR, Pause causes the audio to turn off, as others have experienced - on occasion, not always. 

However, the audio issue never arises when the AVR is on. Must be a pass-through issue on the HDMI...?


----------



## ddehr026 (Aug 30, 2013)

bruab said:


> Because then I wouldn't get 5.1 sound from anything except my TiVo (Xbox, Mac Mini running iTunes, etc.).
> 
> I haven't actually tried it though, so I'm not even sure it would even fix the problem. I supposed if it did I could get an optical switch box.....
> 
> (My soundbar does not have HDMI in, only optical & coax)


Keep in mind a good chunk of tv's don't have pass through 5.1.
http://www.cnet.com/news/20-tvs-tested-which-sets-can-pass-surround-sound-to-a-sound-bar/


----------



## srtdodge05 (Sep 25, 2015)

Has to be some kind of issue with the Roamio. I moved my roamio and swapped it with one of my mini's. I have no issues with the mini at all with the same setup. Audio only drops out on HD channels with the roamio.


----------



## tekkie (Jan 19, 2004)

I have the issue as well, it worked for over a year without problems and then i think it ws 2 updates ago it btroke. In my case i change the tv input to another source and then bck to tivio snd it works again. Pretty annoying


----------



## srtdodge05 (Sep 25, 2015)

I disconnected my soundbar and just used the speakers in my tv and still have a sound issue. I ordered a denon receiver and going to try optical from TiVo to the receiver. Sound issue is the hdmi is dropping out sound.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine always did this. My receiver shows no stream when paused. If I leave it to long the receiver shuts off.


----------



## srtdodge05 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use the plex app on the roamio a lot and I don't have the issue. Its only on live tv. If the issue cant be fixed I might just put the roamio in my network closet and get another mini for my main tv.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I use a Vizio sound bar 4251wb4 and I lose Dolby Digital when fast forwarding thru commercials. Using Tivo premiere. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

timstack8969 said:


> I use a Vizio sound bar 4251wb4 and I lose Dolby Digital when fast forwarding thru commercials. Using Tivo premiere. Anyone else have this issue?


Hey Tim, this is the Roamio Forum so you might not get much help on this topic. Try posting it in the Premier section. You might get more interest there.


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

Still having this issue myself. TiVo is really dropping the ball on this.


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

bruab said:


> So after spending $40 on an optical switcher and some optical cables, the problem persists. I have now spent $90 trying to fix this problem.
> 
> ETA: Hold the phone - I just checked and the optical cable was disconnected from the TiVo. I paused 8 times in a row with no audio loss. That's a record. Cautiously optimistic......


bruab, I'm not sure if your still subscribed to this thread but can you post a model # or link to the optical switch you purchased?

My Roamio will drop audio after a pause or a RW about a third of the time using my Pioneer receiver which I believe was similar to your issue. No issues with my Onkyo receiver so I think this is mainly a TiVo issue. I'd like to try the optical switch.


----------



## srtdodge05 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have two vizio tv's and both have a issue with tivo. On my 70in I'll turn it on and it will say something like waiting for data and then goes to no signal. I have to turn my tv on and off a few times to work. Second issue I have on both tv's if i turn them on sometimes I have to sound. I have to pause the channel or change the channel to get the sound working. Most of the time if I pause a show or play a record show I get no sound. I have a rca and a sharp tivo and they work just fine with tivo. I also have a Denon stereo with optical connected to my tivo and sound also drops out with that.


----------



## kalantan (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi - Same troubles with this switch:

Amazon.com: Monoprice 113345 Toslink S/PDIF 4x1 Switch with Remote: Home Audio & Theater

Just ordered this one on advice from another forum (AVSForums). Will test next week:

Amazon.com: Tendak 4 In 2 Out Digital Optical Audio Switch Splitter Toslink Matrix Switcher Selector Box 4x2 with Remote Control: Home Audio & Theater


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but I just replaced my Yamaha AVR with a Denon AVR and we notice that every once in a while we too are also losing audio after a pause with our Roamio. Seems we either have to pause/play combo real quick a few times to get it back, or like others, switch sources on the AVR.


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

What Denon model did you buy? I ended up returning my Pioneer SC-97 and going back to my Onkyo. The Onkyo always has audio after a pause/RR/FF but it can be delayed for one to three seconds (i.e. no sound for a second or two after a rewind, pause) but the sound does always (eventually) return.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

scn101 said:


> What Denon model did you buy? I ended up returning my Pioneer SC-97 and going back to my Onkyo. The Onkyo always has audio after a pause/RR/FF but it can be delayed for one to three seconds (i.e. no sound for a second or two after a rewind, pause) but the sound does always (eventually) return.


I bought the Denon AVR-X2400H. TiVo Roamio running into it via HDMI and out to a Sony X930E. We also sometimes get the slight delay coming out of pause as well.....same second or two).

I haven't found a trigger for losing sound yet. I sat and tried this morning for 30 minutes or so, pausing, trick play, FF/RR.....was able to get it to lose sound twice, but no pattern. It was a total of 4 times losing sound this morning - twice we switched inputs and twice I was able to get it back using quick pause/play a couple times.

This Denon replaces two Yamaha's.....neither of which ever really had the issue.


----------



## scn101 (Aug 13, 2013)

You could try feeding audio from the Roamio to the Denon via an optical cable to see if that helps. Though it made no difference to the Pioneer. Others have said you can place an optical switch of some sort so that the Denon always sees a data stream and sync is never lost. I did not try this, I just returned the Pioneer. If you can, you may just want to try another Yamaha. I'm still looking to update my Onkyo one day but whatever I buy it will be local so I can return it should the audio problem return. If you do try another AVR, post back your results.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

scn101 said:


> You could try feeding audio from the Roamio to the Denon via an optical cable to see if that helps. Though it made no difference to the Pioneer. Others have said you can place an optical switch of some sort so that the Denon always sees a data stream and sync is never lost. I did not try this, I just returned the Pioneer. If you can, you may just want to try another Yamaha. I'm still looking to update my Onkyo one day but whatever I buy it will be local so I can return it should the audio problem return. If you do try another AVR, post back your results.


Yeah if it gets bad enough I might try the optical just because mine has 2 optical ports (using one for my PS4). As long as we can use the quick pause/play trick to get it back....we'll deal with it for now. We are using our Tivo less and less for show watching as Hulu has a much better picture (Comcast signal here is awful!).


----------

